# The education system doesn't inspire it trains.



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you agree with what she says in her speech?

“Our motivational force ought to be passion but this is lost from the moment we step into a system that trains us rather than inspires us”






I have always felt this way which is why I transferred to an art school and I must say this is the most I have learned from the educational system in 20 plus years.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Huh.....*

No, I don't agree with her. I'd contend that there are some people that do get far enough into the education system and have enough self-awareness that it does actually honestly work for them.

I can understand her angst in that she feels she got a raw deal out of her education. Fine, she got messed up, but how does she know that that is the same for everyone else? The absoluteness is what I'm challenging which may seem like a minor point, but to me that is the heart of the issue here.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Ehh, get inspired on your own time. 

But in all seriousness, I don't think that schools do much to adequately prepare students for their lives as adults.


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

You have to fill your own passion bucket.


----------

